# Are there idiots in NYU film school?



## Dumb Liberal (Mar 18, 2007)

Are there stupid kids who don't really care about film who are attending NYU undergraduate film school?  If so maybe describe why you feel that way without giving names?


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't see the point of this question.

But, I'm sure there are some rich kids who luckily got in and are just taking it because they "ASSUME" it to be an easy major.

That said, those people are probably few and far between. The majority I'm sure are passionate, intelligent, mature, and all that good stuff.

Tyler


----------



## Evan (Mar 18, 2007)

> Are there stupid kids who don't really care about film who are attending NYU undergraduate film school?


probably some


----------

